# Tent Replacement



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

My spike tent days are coming to an end men. (yes my tent is up for sale..send me a message if inerested). To mush wind and trying to make a profit while making trips shorter all come into play.

Since I have a 7 x 16 car trailer...it will have one of these built on it. The size will more then likely be 7 x 12 with a 7 x 4 porch to store wood and have a propane grill for cooking. While this one is built with Car siding...mine will have 3/4 inch treated plywood sides with battens every 2 foot to break up the lines. I will keep my tent stove for heat. I like the green color on this one and since it won't be used much in summer...the roof will be black.

Here is the website...http://paleotool.com/the-vardo/the-vardo-the-great-leap-into-construction/


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! And if your relatives are anything like mine you can park it down the street when they come to stay.....Just out of walking distance.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

But Don...that means Ill have to make space for a Porta Potty. Women don't like using a Luggable Loo...I can tell from the expressions on their face's ...hahahha

Larry


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice Larry, make sure you save some room for a fur shed or space to hang your pelts.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Nice Larry, make sure you save some room for a fur shed or space to hang your pelts.


That is why I am limiting the size to 12 feet of the 16 foot trailer. A 4 x7 porch will support a fleshing beam and rods to hang stretched fur. Not to mention a storage bench and room for 2 rows of firewood stacked 4 foot high. All off the ground for a change!

My current tent is 10 x 10. In it there is room for two extra large cabelas cots a stove and three of those large black storage boxes. This trailer will be two feet longer and 2 foot narrower. However with vertical storage shelves vs storage boxes. A bed under the main bed large neches ... I actually be able to sleep 3 instead of just two. Anyone volunteering to skin prep hides for me...room and board is free! hahahah

Larry


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

TheDuckMaster said:


> But Don...that means Ill have to make space for a Porta Potty. Women don't like using a Luggable Loo...I can tell from the expressions on their face's ...hahahha
> 
> Larry


Park it next to a tree !


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

deluxe, very cool looking tent replacement that should be very comfortable on those cold trapping nights. how about the roof with the wind that you had last trip is it rated for a heavy wind???


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

jimmy shutt said:


> deluxe, very cool looking tent replacement that should be very comfortable on those cold trapping nights. how about the roof with the wind that you had last trip is it rated for a heavy wind???


Great question and more then the winds on the plains what about the 65mph or more breezes while cruising down the highway? It definitely take some engineering.

Larry


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

heres a finished veiw in snow.......sure looks inviting to me.










Here is the interior....


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Larry, that thing is sweet.....good thing it has a split door with that fire box you will need to keep one of them open....


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Jimmy......go to this page and take a look. The builder thought of almost everything...http://paleotool.com/the-vardo/the-vardo-the-great-leap-into-construction/

I cannot wait until spring to start this thing. My first task will be to make the trailer so it can take gopher mounds. That means flipping the springs and the axles. Since I own the trailer stove and other stuff...I figure it will cost me $1500 to $2500 to make it home.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

very cool Larry, wish you would have posted this back in June when I bought my house. I could have picked up one of these and never left my Cousins yard!!!!!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

My uncle has been talking about doing a trailer like this for years. I told him that once he actually builds it, then his wife really would have a place to put him along with all his hunting gear and the dogs.

One of these days I'll buy a new truck and it will be large enough to haul a trailer this size.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice Job---------* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Should be a riot in a hailstorm.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Paint it blue and it will look like a porta potty.lol.

Nice look'in little shed on wheels. Only a useful idiot would build (design) a roof like that. Ya can see now why theres a UBC and inspections in the construction field. That roof may be O.K. for down in the desert--- but in the cold country--- it wouldn't take much of a dead load to bring it down.

A 7 X 12 shack built on your trailer will make you a nice mobile trap'in shed/camp Larry. Be sure ya have some type of stamped plan or someone who knows something about structural integrity.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks good, looked at the site and don't see any mention of insulation being added, extra ventilation to handle the condensation.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

As for the roof...I told the my host ranch owner..the roof will be painted in roofing tar over 1/2" plywood. Black to absorb the heat of the sun and if it leaks I can patch it with a spray can of car undercoating!

Hassle...I thought about insulation and then I am reminded of my tent. Its only insulation was the rain fly. With that we should all be reminded insulation is for homeowners that pay utilities. Winter camp is different. Wood is everywhere and its always free! Thus no need for insulation as if the stove is big enough and is sealed tight enough the heat just keeps on coming. If it's not enough throw on a couple of small 2 inches branches , open a vent adjust the chimney damper and let the heat increase. The problem is usually to much heat. Often when I would first heat up the tent, I would go overboard and to get rid of the heat a window had to be opened. Even at -5 that was a common occurrence. Its amazing how much heat you get from a good steel stove and single wall pipe.

All...I was laying in bed last night thinking. (old Engineering Habits never leave!) If I installed a stove like that guy did I wouldn't get much sleep worrying about charred walls and a fire. Okay my trailer is a twin axle 7,000lb carrying capacity 7 x 16 car carrier type with electric brakes. Thus I can afford a little more weight. I am sure the Suburban wont mind!

Thus I plan on adding some bricks and mortar. Yep I will have a trailer with actual bricks inside! My plans are build a 3' x 3' foot x 3" brick sided wall with brick floor. Google search says a 2 1/4-inch by 4-inch red clay *brick weighs* about 5 pound. Google search also stated I would use about 30 bricks. That means I would add 150lbs to 200lbs. As the weight would be over an axle...no problem. Safety concern elevated...plus it would look pretty cool aesthetically!

Also I gain one thing besides peace of mind. Once those bricks warm up they will add some long lasting heat to the warmth of the trailer. Even if I am too lazy to get out and add another log...the heat front the bricks should keep the trailer warmer for some time afterwards.

Larry...


----------

